# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Service πικαπ Luxman PD 272

## east electronics

Ενα ακομα απο τα κλασσικα πικαπ  εκεινης της εποχης το οποιο τουλαχιστον απο πλευρας αισθητικης νομιζω οτι αποτελει  μια ολοκληρη σχολη απο μονο του .Γενικοτερα σαν πικαπ οι επιδοσεις τους ειναι αναλογες της εμφανισης , εξαιρετικο πλατω, εξαιρετικος βραχιονας  ορθα υπολογισμενος, με  ενα ιδιομορφο αλλα απολυτα σωστο και λειτουργικο antiscating .
Direct  drive  τελειως αναλογικο  με ολα οσα πανε μαζι , πρωτης  γενιας , πραγμα που σημαινει οτι η σταθεροτητα στροφων ειναι καλη  και γινεται ελεγχος  σε 4 σημεια  του κυκλου  με αισθητηρες Hall οπου  σε επιπεδο σταθεροτητας  ειναι 2 βηματα πισω απο τα quartz . 
Υπαρχει ελεγχος στροφων  με  ποτενσιομετρα  σε μια προσπαθεια  να μεταφερουν το προβλημα στον ακροατη  και να το εξηγησω αυτο:

Προφανως  το Luxman PD 272 δεν ειναι  πικαπ για χρηση DJ  ποιος αραγε να  ειναι ο λογος να εχει pitch control  η ρυθμιση στροφων  ???Ειναι  πολυ απλο και ειναι ψυχολογικος πολεμος ,  καθε φορα που ο ακροατης βλεπει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τις στροφες αμεσως το μυαλο του παει  οτι  χρειαζεται ρυθμιση και δεν εχει γινει σωστα  και οχι  οτι το πικαπ του τσουλαει απο καιρο  σε καιρο που ειναι η αληθεια και μεταξυ μας δεν θα επρεπε .... Αναλογικα συστηματα και τα προβληματα τους που πανε μαζι θελουμε δεν θελουμε . 

Εδω επισης για να καταριψουμε ενα μυθο  μην φανταστει καποιος οτι ο κινητηρας  ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο επειδη ειναι Luxman  .... οχι βεβαια ΑΚΑΙ TENSAI LUXMAN  και δεκαδες αλλοι κατασκευαστες  φοραγαν  το ιδιο μοτερ απο τον ιδιο φασονιτζη. 3-4 μοντελα κινητηρα  του εργοστασιου καλυψαν   δεκαδες συσκευες . Ετσι γινοταν τα πραγματα  τοτε περιπου ετσι γινονται  και σημερα σε πολλα σημεια, θα πορευτουμε με αυτο . Προς τιμην της η Luxman  Στα μεγαλυτερα μοντελα της εβαζε καλυτερα η και μεγαλυτερα μοτερ ιδια με της Denon . 

Καλο σερβις για αυτο το μηχανημα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ευκολη υποθεση ...Ξεκινας με λιπανσεις καθαρισμους ελεγχο συσφιξη στον βραχιονα καθαρισμους και λιπανση στο κουζινετο  που ειναι μαλλον τα στανταρ πραγματα .... Οι πυκνωτες της πλακετας  ειναι ο φτηνοτερος της εποχης  δεν ειναι κοπος ουτε  χρονος να τους ξηλωσεις ολους . Τα τριμερακια  ( ρυθμιστικα )  σε αυτο το μοντελο  παθαινουν ηλεκτρολυση μαυριζουν  και θεωρω απιθανο καποιος να επενδυσει κοπο και χρονο να τα καθαρισει ...Πανε και αυτα για αλλαγμα .... Σημαντικο σημειο  αυτο  γιατι αυτα εκτος απο τις στροφες ρυθμιζουν και την γεννητρια αναφορας  που καθοριζει  την σταθεροτητα των στροφων . 

Στην παλακετα υπαρχει το γνωστο τρανσιστορ της Hitachi  με τα γνωστα προβληματα  ιδια  και στα  Denon  που σημαινει οτι ευκολα ενα τετοιο πικαπ μπορει να καθηλωθει απο  ενα τετοιο τρανσιστορ  με διαρροη  και να μην εχει επιφανειακα κανενα απολυτως προβλημα η καποιο αλλο προβλημα . Και εκει  δεν ψαχνεις ποτε το πιο ειναι χαλασμενο τα ξηλωνεις ολα  χωρις ερωτησεις . 

Εμεινε μονο ο καθαρισμος στα ποτενσιομετρα που ρυθμιζουν τις στροφες και μια επιθερωση  εαν υπαρχουν κοκκινοι διακοπτες τερματος  σε αυτο  το μηχανημα .... Οι κοκκινοι διακοπτες τερματος σε αυτα τα μηχανηματα της LUXMAN   αλλα και σε αλλες Ιαπωνικες  συσκευες χαλανε πολυ ευκολα και  ειναι φοβερα μεγαλο προβλημα  γιατι  ειναι σχεδιασμενοι προφανως για ελαχιστα αμπερ ( δεν  υπαρχουν απαιτησεις εκει ) πλην ομως ειναι σχεδιασμενοι για πολυ απαλη και μαλακη επαφη . Αν ο διακοπτης βρισκεται στο βραχιονα  και τον αλλαξεις με εναν του εμποριου  οπου υπαρχουν χιλιαδες διαθεσιμοι αλλα κανενας τοσο μαλακος μετα το κλικ που κανει ο βραχιονας για να ξεκινησει ο διακοπτης ασκει τοσο μεγαλη πιεση που ο βραχιονας πεταγεται απο μονος του στο τερμα του  δισκου ...Καποια απο αυτα για να γινουν χρειαστηκε να γινει μετατροπη ωστε να μπουν διακοπτες  τερματος  μινι που εχουν συγκριτικα πολυ μαλακοτερη επαφη .... αντιστοιχα και στον επιλογεα 33-45

Ναι σε αγορα μεταχειρισμενου  δεν βρισκονται ουτε ευκολα ουτε φτηνα αλλα ειναι πανεμορφα 
Ναι  ειναι στο 95+% επισκευασιμα  χωρις να κοστιζει  αυτο 
Ναι και απο ηχητικης πλευρας  θεωρω οτι ειναι ενα παρα πολυ καλο πικαπ στην κατηγορια του . 

Προσθετω  μια μαλλον τρυφερη ιστορια  Νεαρουλης το  πολυ 14 πηγαιναμε στις εκθεσεις ηλεκτρονικων  που γινοταν τοτε στο Ζαππειο συνηθως και δεν θα ξεχασω οτι βλεπαμε τους χρυσους αντιπαρασιστικους πυκνωτες της ΕRO και θεωρουσαμε απο την οψη και μονο οτι θα ηταν υλικο διαστημικων προδιαγραφων το λίγοτερο .... Ποιος να φανταστει  οτι  40 χρονια μετα θα τους πεταγαμε με τους κουβαδες ως το πιο αχρηστο υλικο που κατασκευαστηκε ποτε και υπευθυνο για εκατονταδες βλαβες ....Γκρεμιστηκε το ονειρο μου ρε φιλε  !!!! 

Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

Airgeorge (08-06-21), andyferraristi (08-06-21), fotisp2 (31-08-21), george Mp (08-06-21), johnkou (09-06-21), mikemtb73 (08-06-21), selectronic (13-06-21)

----------

